# Color stripe on NetWrap sticks on rollers



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I use a 648 New Holland Baler, had for 7 years. About 10500 bales on counter. Replaced belts last year, and sledge gears and bearings this year. I bought 2 rolls of Golden Harvest Net Wrap last year from Tractor Supply. The first roll I spent nearly all the time unrolling the color stripe off the counter roller in the baler. After about 1/4 of the roll, I gave up and changed rolls. Toward the end of the roll I had problems with the color stripe sticking on the counter roller. Bought another roll of Golden Harvest this year form Atwoods The color stripe sticks to the counter roller again. No where else but the color stripe. The color stripe will separate from the roll of wrap when it is unrolled.

What the He?? Never had this problem before.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Time for different brand of wrap. And return what you have and demand a refund.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

at $250 a roll this gets old real soon. The Atwoods roll is only a month old if that much, and it sat in the spare roll box on the back of the baler in the shed.. The TSC rolls were stored in a small steel shed until they were needed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Never heard that one before,and I've heard a lot of netwrap stories.Something in the dye must be reacting with the plastic to make it sticky??

I'm wondering if they paint the strip on the plastic?Normally a different color thread is used when you put in the end warning stripes


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

When trying to redo the roll and thread the net back in the baler, I would have to unroll some new wrap from the roll. The color stripe would stay stuck to the roll and the white would unroll.!! There is something wrong with the dye used in the stripe. This has happened to 3 rolls bought 6 months apart from 2 different farm supplies.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

crbearden said:


> When trying to redo the roll and thread the net back in the baler, I would have to unroll some new wrap from the roll. The color stripe would stay stuck to the roll and the white would unroll.!! There is something wrong with the dye used in the stripe. This has happened to 3 rolls bought 6 months apart from 2 different farm supplies.


Yes, but you said they're both the same brand. Take it back. Demand refund. Buy better wrap.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

crbearden said:


> at $250 a roll this gets old real soon. The Atwoods roll is only a month old if that much, and it sat in the spare roll box on the back of the baler in the shed.. The TSC rolls were stored in a small steel shed until they were needed.


As Hitech says, take it back and ask for a refund. I am using net wrap (stored in tool shed), that I bought a pallet of in 2008! Of the 16 rolls that I bought last roll is in the back of my baler, I will use up this year. Old net wrap has not been a problem for me, I would guess is 'old' net wrap is not the problem for you either. Sounds like color was painted on, as mentioned by Swmn, not part of the plastic color as made.

Larry

FYI, still only do 2 wraps per bale with alfalfa or alfalfa/grass, Pritchett net wrap.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I use 2.5 wraps on native grass hay. I used only TAMA brand wrap for years and Golden Harvest is supposed to be made by TAMA.... Must be lower quality specification.. Will go back to John Deere dealer. I know if it does not work I can take it back... Good luck on getting your money back from these other suppliers...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Unless there is absolutely nothing else available in your area, you shouldn't have to visit your Deere dealer. I've been getting along quite well this year with NETEX Extreme (cordex) at $215 per roll.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

In this area, the only thing available is Golden Harvest at TSC or Atwoods, or Dealership net...


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Get with swmnhay, Cy will hook you up with a good wrap


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

clowers said:


> Get with swmnhay, Cy will hook you up with a good wrap


Agree!

But, you might also check the rollers for burrs. Doesn't take much of one to cause a problem. Run your hand over them and see if you feel any snags.

Ralph


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

Rollers are smooth as a baby's butt.  What is hard to understand is Golden Harvest is made by TAMA. When I used TAMANET from Livingstons I had not problems. I guess my wife just needs to take a trip to Livingstons!!! I tried a roll of the Black net from the New Holland dealer. It was expensive, and if an animal swallowed any of it, it would be disastrous... It worked fine, and the dealer said I had an unusual New holland 648 if it would work with white wrap!! I am having a little problem with it not covering to the edge on one side. It leaves about an inch or a 1/2 inch of fuzz sticking out. I had intended to use film on top of the bales later , and it would be nice to eliminate that. I have tried 51 inch wrap in the past, but it was a real problem to get it to work just right... Had to trim the cardboard core off to get it to fit, but it would work... SWMNHAY if you could fix me up with some good wrap, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You can't run 51" in a 648. Conversely, you absolutely can run white wrap (which you already knew). If you're missing a bit of coverage, make sure there is nothing obstructing the net anywhere through its path along the uncovered side and that the roll is centered in he machine. That said, the .5-1" that you're talking about doesn't sound like it would hurt anything.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

crbearden said:


> Rollers are smooth as a baby's butt. What is hard to understand is Golden Harvest is made by TAMA. When I used TAMANET from Livingstons I had not problems. I guess my wife just needs to take a trip to Livingstons!!! I tried a roll of the Black net from the New Holland dealer. It was expensive, and if an animal swallowed any of it, it would be disastrous... It worked fine, and the dealer said I had an unusual New holland 648 if it would work with white wrap!! I am having a little problem with it not covering to the edge on one side. It leaves about an inch or a 1/2 inch of fuzz sticking out. I had intended to use film on top of the bales later , and it would be nice to eliminate that. I have tried 51 inch wrap in the past, but it was a real problem to get it to work just right... Had to trim the cardboard core off to get it to fit, but it would work... SWMNHAY if you could fix me up with some good wrap, please email me at [email protected]


Tama net makes a few brands of net.Pritchett is made heavier than any of it.
For a dealer to say that knitted net doesn't work in a 648 NH is hogwash.I sell to a lot of guys running them.If you need some help I have a guy who bales 5000 bales a yr that can give you some pointers.
If the cardboard core gets wet it can swell and not fit on the holder on NH and Vermeer balers.3" hole saw will fix that.
I sent you a PM


----------

